# Sunny Loved Watching TV!



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I was up watching Lord of the Rings til 2am cuz I'm very sick and slept through most of the day. I tried several times to put Sunny back inside his cage but he would not go in no matter what so in the end I gave up and just let him be. While I was watching the movie, Sunny came over, planted himself directly in front of the TV and started watching, his little eyes fixed on the screen, his crest high up in the air, and he remained unmoved like a complete statue for about an hour. He was completely hypnotized! I kept checking to see if he had fallen asleep but he did not. What I want to know is, does anyone else have a tiel that likes to watch TV or, better yet, have a regular show they are following?


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

Sam loves to watch tv....your little one sounds adorable


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ha ha, thanks Tielzilla, but I assure you that Sunny is only adorable when he's sleeping


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

I read the other day that the birds brains run faster than ours so they actually see the images as still shots, whereas we see them running together. My guy just loves the lap top (we don't have a tv). He likes to sit on the keyboard and tries to pick out the keys..... naughty boy. It gets to the point we can only use the lap top when he is in the cage, no amount of distraction will get him away.


----------



## naiefae (Jul 13, 2010)

ShakeQPC said:


> I read the other day that the birds brains run faster than ours so they actually see the images as still shots, whereas we see them running together. My guy just loves the lap top (we don't have a tv). He likes to sit on the keyboard and tries to pick out the keys..... naughty boy. It gets to the point we can only use the lap top when he is in the cage, no amount of distraction will get him away.


I don't think my Sunni watches any tv (though she sits with me while I watch my tv), but she also likes my laptop! She likes to walk on it and try to pick out the keys, and sometimes she looks at the corners of the screen as though looking for something. Not sure what though. 

It gets annoying when you are trying to type and she attacks your hand or asks for scratchies, but luckily she doesn't cling to it. I wouldn't mind her sitting on the corner of the laptop if I wasn't so paranoid about her poos getting through the little speaker holes. =\


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

My little guy loves Glee..... maybe its the music, but he whistles along with it. If he's out while I am watching TV he just sits there preening himself on my knee and won't move. If there is no tv on, he is busy and moving around the room.... JUST LIKE KIDS... My hubby feels the same about the poo/speaker issue... We got one of those laptop stands and have the keyboard on a huge angle, now its almost too hard for him, he gives up. LOL


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie watches TV with me but he only pays attention to what's going on if it's noisy. Then he'll turn and look at it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike watches a bit of tv, he likes the commercials with whistles in them. Once there was a hawk flying over the audience and Spike flew away as fast as he could  He did not even give me a warning call, I could of been eaten :lol:


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

[Once there was a hawk flying over the audience and Spike flew away as fast as he could  He did not even give me a warning call, I could of been eaten :lol:[/QUOTE]

Aha! Did you go to Spike and confront him with this? Say to him "So, it's every man for himself is it!?!? Fine then, now that you've shown your true colours, if that's the way you want it, so be it! Buy your own food and clean your own cage from now on!" Wahahahaha....


----------

